# .45 VS .50 Muzzleloader



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jul 27, 2007)

OK guys, I'll be buying me an inline M/L soon. I've shot a few and took my big buck last year w/ my buddy's .50 CVA. I'm leaning towards getting a .45 caliber. I'd assume it shoots flatter/farther than a .50 and still has plenty of knockdown power. Anyone notice any advantages or disadvantages between .45 and .50?


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd say stay with the .50. Here's why...

http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_hype.htm


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 27, 2007)

I prefer the .50 because I like to have to get closer to the prey I'm hunting, plus the .50 throws a bigger chunk of lead.


----------



## mikey (Jul 27, 2007)

my vote .50


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 27, 2007)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I'd say stay with the .50. Here's why...
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_hype.htm


when i was trying to find a barrel for my encore i did notice it was alot easier to find 50 cal products so thats why i got a 50 cali dont want to be in the middle of nowhere and need 45 stuff and cant find the product
my .02


----------



## scambooger (Jul 27, 2007)

*50 cal*

i hunt with a .45 now but in the last 26 years i've shot deer with .45,.50,.54, and .58  mostly .50 and seems like there is more call for 50 cal stuff.


----------



## PWalls (Jul 28, 2007)

I prefer the .50 as I think there is more stuff available for it.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey All:

I have shot both .45's and .50's, had a .50 first - It took deer well but went back to 50's since I wanted a bigger chunk-o-lead for Bear.

Just my .02 cents...

Have a Good One!


----------



## seaweaver (Jul 29, 2007)

Mines a .50 but I shoot the .45 sabots out of it. I'm gonna try some of the .50 power belts as my dad cleaned out Walmart of all their powder and ammo after shooting it last season and gave it to me!
Thanks Dad!

cw

PS
 I never really thought about it, but if you can sabot the .50 down to the .45, can you sabot the .45 down to a .40?or some variation.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 29, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> I never really thought about it, but if you can sabot the .50 down to the .45, can you sabot the .45 down to a .40?or some variation.



Yes, they are available. Also keep in mind that not all .50 sabots are the same size. They allow you to use many different caliber bullets.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll vote the 50 cal too !!!!

Bigger is better...Thats why I got a 54 cal....


----------



## DS7418 (Jul 29, 2007)

I shoot a 45 CVA-Kodiak,, does real well. I also got the Harvester plastic sabots in 45,, they take a .400 pistol bullet etc.. 
Powerbelt 275hp is my round of chice for deer with this 45.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

I shoot a 45 and love it.  It is a little harder to find bullets though.  It shoots flatter than most 50's but does not have the foot pounds of a 50.  You can some what fix this by shooting the Barnes all copper bullets.  They have great expansion and near zero weight loss retention.  In other words they open up and penetrate!  I probably would not shoot a 45 with out the Barnes copper bullets they are what truly make it a long range muzzle loader.  Lead bullets at longer ranges with 45 are just not going to have the horse power behind them to perform correctly.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 31, 2007)

I think 45 is going the wrong way.I have 2 54 cal.
Getting harder to find bullets for though.
I agree with Retired Army Guy on the Barnes bullets, but they are hard to load in my guns.


----------

